# Playing an instrument



## BlackRose12 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello 
Well, I would like to start playing an instrument and I was wondering...
How old is too old to learn to play an instrument?
Also, Is it possible to learn by my own? I would rather not to take classes with other people... 

P.S: Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i was thinking about this the other day. it'd be a good way to spend free time. i think you can learn anything on your own. i once tried to learn guitar though and gave up fairly quickly. its probably good to try out different things and see what you like. wish i could learn how to play the erhu lol.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea. I need more productive hobbies.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

BlackRose12 said:


> Hello
> Well, I would like to start playing an instrument and I was wondering...
> How old is too old to learn to play an instrument?
> Also, Is it possible to learn by my own? I would rather not to take classes with other people...
> ...


Your never too old to learn, 

Plenty online tutorials, always try and get some advice from a specialist in your chosen instrument, for fingering techniques, rudiments, basics.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i have always wanted to learn the Saxophone.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

If you're so old you are brain dead / arthritis ridden, it's probably too late. 

If not, go for it.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Lessons are 50% knowledge, and 50% that thing which pushes you from week to keep you motivated. It is very possible to self teach, practice is key.

Be prepared to go through about 6 months of being bad at everthing you try. The movements you make will feel unnatural and forced, this is where a true love of the instrument will allow you to persevere. If you make it past the introductory phase, skill increases become second nature, and playing the instrument will begin to feel organic and less like an item you simply use. That's when the fun starts 

Oh, and start learning music theory and analysing songs right away.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I started to get serious with my bass at the age of 20. I had played (read messed around) on other instruments before, but never could get lessons because of financial issues. Tried teaching myself, but I found I really need some encouragement from a teacher. I have never regretted taking lessons. Actually being able to play and just pour everything that's going through you in what you're playing, it's like a drug. 

Long story short, you're probably never too old to learn, and if this is something you really want; do it. Classes are often also given individually, btw. It'll be just you and your teacher, though it often costs extra.


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

you are never too old i started last year (22) and i've learned sooo much, im teaching myself with books, what instrument do you wanna play?


----------



## SolidFlared (Oct 31, 2011)

There is no too old. Btw learning an instrument is one of the most beautiful things I have ever experienced, it felt the same as getting to know a person to me. My general tip is for you to have fun with it, and yes you can learn on your own but if you really want to master it you will need someone to teach you some advanced stuff. Good news is youtube has a lot of lessons for example.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BlackRose12 said:


> Hello
> Well, I would like to start playing an instrument and I was wondering...
> How old is too old to learn to play an instrument?
> Also, Is it possible to learn by my own? I would rather not to take classes with other people...
> ...


It is NEVER too late


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree with everyone else its never too late. Its possible to get really good on your own I've known a lot of good musicians including myself who are self taught. I don't know about where you live but around here lessons are one on one for the most part. I used to charge 20$ an hour for one on one lessons which is on the cheap side, but try learning it by yourself first.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Just started ukulele this year.......can already play guitar but need to improve that to. My other goal is to get singing lessons in order to improve voice projection.
So in my case ...never too late.


----------



## Wintergreen (Mar 5, 2011)

the first year or so is gonna be tough but hang in there because it pays off in the long run. also consider learning to read music. I swear when I learned to play the piano and read music my brainpower improved dramatically.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

I play piano, trumpet, and cello 2-5 years of experience each. Age doesnt matter miss, its never to late to learn :]

Piano is really easy to learn by yourself. You probably wont have as good a technique but yeah its not impossible to learn on you own.


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

Nah, it's not too late. If you practise a lot, you can get pretty good fast. I started when I was 13 and could play pretty well after 3-4 months. Music's a great way of spending your free time, so go for it, I say.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I took piano lessons for 9 years but I diddn't really feel what it was for at that time. Now I'm picking it up again by myself, just taking it piece by piece. I learn a piece to play, then a harder one and so on untill I can play what I want to. I'm sure you could teach youeself with a bit of work. I'm still very slow to read music, it never really clicked for me but I enjoy improvising.


----------



## nicegirl5 (Nov 5, 2011)

Totally go for it. Find any local organizations near you that might have music lessons, such as any universities, music stores, etc. If they don't then ask for names of people they might know. If you can't afford lessons, get the beginner books for your instrument and work with them. Beginner books are so much more advanced now than when I first started band. You can learn alot that way, and look for free online info also.


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

I never believe it's too late to learn or pick up a new instrument! Are there any particular music that you find yourself drawn to? Perhaps listen intently to the music and try to pick out what sound really appeals to you and give that instrument a try  

I only started playing the violin at the age of 18 but I think I made good progress and have performed in front of audiences in school a few times too. The only difficulty at an older age when picking up an instrument is that you'll think people will be more judgemental of you but ignore that and believe in yourself and keep practising, which is the key to improving in music I believe


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I always wanted to play the piano and drums. And no, it's never too old nor too late.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I can play several instruments actually. Tambourine,triangle, castanets, maraccas, cymbals..the list goes on.......and on.


----------

